# Beginner



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

If i were to start trapping, i have land with a lot of coyotes on it or i also have a river full of beavers/muskrats , what would it cost me to get started.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Depends. How many acres of land do you have to trap coyotes and how many active beaver lodges do you have? Most of all it depends on what you can afford. Where are you located in Nodak?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

start small and use your revenue to invest in more traps.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The property is only a quarter section but with alot of coyotes on it, and the river i know of a few beaver dams that are being used. How much is it for traps and whatever else it is that i need.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

that's a very broad question. not being harsh, but all of this has been discussed many a time and information by the buttload can be found in previous posts. look around and if you still have any questions feel free to ask. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

yes and sry for asking questions already mentioned. but the questions asked are Should i use this trap or that trap? Should i use the #2 or #3?
i dont know if those are the only options, or what they are. or is there a cheaper route than the ones being discussed.

Thank you and i will look some more.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i assume you mean coil spring, what brand, a two is too small for a beaver and a three might as well be a guillotine for muskrat. 2's and threes work for yotes but if you might be catching the occasional raccoon a three is too big. you dont want to use anything smaller than a 3 for beaver and try to set up a drowning line.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

so some 2's and 3's coils springs will get me started.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Coyotes = #3 coilspring (but if you have a good number of **** and/or fox a Bridger 1.65 or a 1.75 is a better choice as the #3's can cause alot of foot damage to the smaller animals).

Beaver = #4 coilspring or a 330 bodytrap. The 330 has a 10" x 10" jaw spread.

Muskrat = #1 or #1.5 coilspring or a 110 bodytrap

I have had very good results with the Bridger #2's for coyote, fox and **** as well. Do not buy the old style Victor #2 because a coyote can and will blow it apart. That trap was designed for fox and IMO isnt even a good fox trap as the old Victor #2 has shear jaws and catches a fox to high on the leg. I prefer a nice catch across the pad of the foot.

Dont set a bunch of traps in a small area for coyotes as this can spook them and cause them to avoid your sets.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're starting from "scratch", and don't have any traps or geat, you'll probably have a minimum of $4-500 by the time it's all said & done to get a few traps, gear, lures, license, etc.

There's a post that's been pinned to the top of the page here, it'll give you an idea of some of the tools you'll need. Hit a trappers ed. class in your area, and save-up for convention season.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i use #2s and #3s and 330s for coyotes 1 1/2s and 110s for rats and 330s and #4 and #5 longsprings for beaver coilsprings work and i have started trying them for beaver but longsprings are a little more stable and often are heavier so for a begginner i would reccomend the longsprings conibear are not the best choice for a begginer because they are dangerous when not treated with respect i have caught many coyotes in old style #2 vics that are modified though its not easy to catch a coyote so i would reccomend starting with the rats just my opinion though if you dont mind me asking how old are you?


----------

